# Did I get a good deal?



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

I recently puchased a S&W Airwieght .38 special revolver with laser grips for 550 bucks. The finish on it is so-so, you can tell it was a carried piece.


I did some research before I bought it but now finding some cheaper ones on gunbroker.


Was this a fair price?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Gunbroker has sellers from all over so you might want to see if you can narrow it to as close to you as possible. I see those around here though around 425.00


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If you like it, you shoot it well, and you plan on keeping it for a long time to come, then I'd say you got a good deal. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Very true...and anything with S&W Is going to hold to increase in value


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Very true...and anything with S&W Is going to hold to increase in value


Good news, I'm in the central florida area and prices can be a little high here. The guy did throw in 3 boxes of ammo and a cheap-o holster. The fiance really wanted it.

And now that shes got a gun, shes always wanting to go to the range or read guns & ammo magazines with me. So in that case it was a worthwile investment.

Now if only I could talk her into getting a Harley.:smt082


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

You dont want a Harley, you will spend all your extra money working on that POS, I am a Sales and Finance Manager at the Third largeast Honda dealer in the Southern Region Let me fix you up with a VTX1800 for less then 9000 bucks!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

+1 for the Hondas! I've got a 70 and a 71 CB750 that just won't quit! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

SGTRick1775 said:


> Good news, I'm in the central florida area and prices can be a little high here. The guy did throw in 3 boxes of ammo and a cheap-o holster. The fiance really wanted it.
> 
> And now that shes got a gun, shes always wanting to go to the range or read guns & ammo magazines with me. So in that case it was a worthwile investment.
> 
> Now if only I could talk her into getting a Harley.:smt082


Well with the addons and where you are at I'd say you did OK then for sure. Great job getting the little woman wanting to shoot. My wife is not a big gun person. she keeps telling me that she would rather use a knife. These dang Ky native American women are a rough bunch sometimes..lol

As for the Harley? Good luck..heh I miss riding more every time I see a real nice bike on the road. Dang back of mine would let me do it near as much as I'd like so I just keep looking. i do like the look of those Victory bikes a lot. I had a couple Harleys..I liked them pretty well. My first bike was an old Honda CB 350, I loved that bike until I got a good one..A Triumph Bonniville :smt023 There's just noting like getting out there and stretching one of those bad cats out..Bikes in general. whatever someone likes makes it the one to have.:smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

+2 on the Honda...2005 VTX1300C and LOVE it!

-Jeff-


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> +2 on the Honda...2005 VTX1300C and LOVE it!
> 
> -Jeff-


I ride a V-Rod and it's my baby, it is fuel injected, liquid cooled so no problems like the air head harleys, I love it and would have no other bike, as for her wanting to ride I guess I'm just going to have to settle for her wanting to shoot which is fine by me.:smt023


----------



## roc2283 (Oct 29, 2008)

+1 for non-Harley

They do make some nice looking bikes, but for what you pay for them (including the mark-ups that most dealers have) they're just not worth it... to me at least. I picked up a Yamaha Warrior in June to replace a Kawasaki Vulcan and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

You got a good deal.


----------

